# Prayers needed for my Dad!



## bowhunter02 (Jan 2, 2014)

New Years Eve didnt go as planned. I get a phone call from my sister saying that our dad had lost feeling in his left hand and that he couldnt hold on to anything and on top of that he lost his balance and hit his head. So i get to his houes and i get him loaded up and off the the ER we go. When we get there they take him on back. All along i wasnt sure what they were doing. After an hour or so goes by we get called to go back in and see him. After everyone gets in there thats when we get the news. Hoping everything was going to be fine boy was i wrong. Its the worst news ever. My dad was dignosed with a brain tumor. Not sure what kind of tumor it is yet but hopefully i will know by this afternoon. If you dont mind would you please send a little prayer up to the Good Lord for my dad?
Any prayers will be greatly apprecatied.


----------



## carver (Jan 2, 2014)

prayers for your dad and your family


----------



## watermedic (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers sent for you dad.


----------



## K80 (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers sent.

As a parent with a small child that was recently diagnosed with stage 4 cancer I am here to tell you that if you lean on the Lord you can get through this.


----------



## david w. (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## bowhunter02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you every one for the prayers.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers are added from here for your Dad!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers from here also


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers added.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Sending Prayers of healing for your dad and consolation and peace for you and your family.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2014)

My prayers added as well!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayer sent!


----------



## DawgMedic (Jan 2, 2014)

prayers for him... and for you and your family!


----------



## sniper22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers lifted for your dad, yourself, and your family.  God bless you


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## bsanders (Jan 3, 2014)

Prayer said.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 3, 2014)

Praying for your dad and the family................


----------



## Lorri (Jan 6, 2014)

Keeping your dad and your family in my prayers


----------



## BT Charlie (Jan 6, 2014)

Praying for you, your dad and family.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Update!*

My dad will be having surgery Wednesday 1/8/2014 around 11 am. I would like to personally thank everyone that has keep my dad and my family in there Prayers. He does have good spirits about the surgery and we are praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## Goddard (Jan 8, 2014)

Praying for your dad and family.   I hope the surgery went well today.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 8, 2014)

our prayers for your dad and the family. we pray for a great outcome from his surgery


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 8, 2014)

Praying for your dad and your family. I hope everything went well today. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2014)

Hoping all went well with your dad


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry I missed this, my prayers go up for your dad and you as well. This is a battle I am all to familiar with. Lord give them guidance during this journey, keep each and everyone involved strong.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Feb 15, 2014)

The surgery went good on the 8th. They were only able to remove 80% of the tumor. He start radiation treatment in a few days following chemo treatments. He is in good spirits. I would like to thank everyone one on here for all they Prayers that you all have sent to my dad and our family. God Bless!


----------

